# Genera un solo pulso con flanco de subida



## BlueIcaro (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola, quiero hacer un circuito que cuando reciba un flanco de subida, este genere un pulso (de nivel alto) de un tiempo aproximado a medio segundo. Tras recibir el flanco de subida si la señal de entra se mantiene a uno, no debe genera más pulsos de salidas, osea un monoestable.

He visto el artículo sobre el 555, y seria ideal sino fuera que su activación es por flanco de bajada.

Así que trasteando he llegado a encontrar un circuito con dos monoestables, el 74HC423 (http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/7/4/H/C/74HC423.shtml)
Parece ser que es lo que busco, pero me queda la duda si solo envía un pulso de salida al recibir el flanco de entrada, y no envía más aunque la entrada esté a nivel alto.

¿Este IC genera un solo pulso, como espero?. 
¿Algún otro circuito o esquema que pueda ayudarme?
Gracias
/BlueIcaro


----------



## El nombre (Ene 11, 2007)

un monoestable redisparable, no recuerdo el IC pero lo tienes en Cmos y TTL.
saludos


----------



## Apollo (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Creo que la solución más sencilla es la de utilizar un detector de flancos, hace excatamente lo que necesitas, cuando ocurre una transición de BAJO a ALTO, sólo te genera un sólo pulso, suficiente para disparar el 555.

Es el mismo circuito para general los pulsos de reloj para un FF. Checa el tutorial de Flip-Flops que tenemos en el foro.

Podrías utilizar un inversor o un simple transistor NPN como inversor para disparar el 555 con este pulso, una vez que dispare, necesitas de otra transición para activarlo de nuevo.

Detector de Transiciones positivas:







Detector de Transiciones Negativas:






Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 22, 2011)

Saludos foro, se que es un tema ya con bastante tiempo atrás pero eso mismo ocupaba mi única duda es si con el tiempo de retraso que genero la compuerta NOT es suficiente para activar un monoestable con un 555 ovio negando la salida para que me de la transición de bajada solo por un instante ya que si dejara la transición de bajada original esta dura mas tiempo en bajo que lo que pienso hacer que dure, esto es lo que tengo:

Gracias


----------

